# How can I get Rid of Yahoo Search Engine?



## RubyK (Oct 11, 2022)

I use Google search engine on my HP laptop. All of a sudden, it has changed to Yahoo Search, which I can get rid of briefly with CCCleaner. But then it comes back after using my laptop for about 30 minutes. How does this happen and how can I get rid of it? It happened last summer and I took it to a computer shop to get rid of Yahoo Search. But it is back and I can't afford to take my PC to the computer shop whenever this happens. Help!


----------



## Lawrence00 (Oct 11, 2022)

I think there is a setting in the browser itself. It is likely not a virus. You can also install a different browser, then uninstall the problem browser. You can always reinstall it. You just lose favorites in the process.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Oct 11, 2022)

With 'Firefox' go into your browser settings> select search - should be a drop down> to select what will be your primary search engine, then below that on the same selection you can select what search engines you want to use.  Un-select 'Yahoo'.  I only use a few but Yahoo or Google are not desired ones.


----------



## RubyK (Oct 12, 2022)

Thanks for the suggestions. I used CC Cleaner a few times and it is gone. I think I am picking it up on FaceBook when I click on stories from other sources on the right side of the page. I don't do that anymore.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 12, 2022)

I haven't actually seen a search window in a browser  for a long time,  I set  https://www.google.com/  as my home page/ start page for when I open a browser.


----------



## kburra (Oct 12, 2022)

Would be handy to know what *browser *you are using? this is for Chrome but they all have different settings!

Open Chrome's settings. From the left sidebar, navigate to Search Engine.

Click on Manage Search Engines.
Tap on the three vertical dots right next to Yahoo.
Hit Remove from the list.


----------



## RubyK (Oct 14, 2022)

Thanks for your help, @kburra.


----------



## kburra (Oct 14, 2022)

RubyK said:


> Thanks for your help, @kburra.


Most welcome.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 14, 2022)

Yahoo Search is now often one of those "added" programs when you do install another program. Make sure you  pay attention when installing a program (such as CCCleaner) and don't just click yes to everything or else you can very well end up with Yahoo Search or some other non essential leech. Not saying that is what happened in your case but it is one of the causes of it showing up on many peoples computers.


----------



## kburra (Oct 14, 2022)

Microsoft is the worst when buying a new PC/Laptop, the number of junk programs and redirects is a nightmare, they even include Office (Trial) and after a short while if want to use have it rent it monthly, what a joke, And also lumbered Bing Browser,try getting rid of that and see how you go, can be done though!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 14, 2022)

There is a browser that keeps popping up for me and I only use Chrome.  When the browser pops up I simply close it.  It doesn't pop up that often.


----------

